# Official Cleveland vs Denver game thread



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Predictions go here:


Cleveland 92, Denver 85

Melo 35 points
Lebron 23 points, 7 assists, 6 rebounds


----------



## CavsTalk (Jun 10, 2003)

I will be there to watch the first W for the Cavaliers...

105 91


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CavsTalk</b>!
> I will be there to watch the first W for the Cavaliers...
> 
> 105 91


No way.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Anyone know why the Cavs have gone like 10 straight possesions without Lebron even touching the ball on offense? I know you want to use big Z, but Ollie isn't even looking in James direction.

I really don't like Ollie at PG. I think James is better.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Anyone know why the Cavs have gone like 10 straight possesions without Lebron even touching the ball on offense? I know you want to use big Z, but Ollie isn't even looking in James direction.
> 
> I really don't like Ollie at PG. I think James is better.


With Wagner looking all messed up for at least 2 months they needed Ollie, but I concur he is toast.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It's not that I don't like Ollie. But I just think when Lebron is out on the floor he should be bringing the ball up the floor. Because otherwise he never gets the ball. Ricky Davis is a black hole, especially tonight. And Ollie is only passing it to Ricky.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

This is driving me nuts. They aren't even using lebron on offense. They're giving him the ball at the last seconds of the shot clock outside of the 3 point line, and he's not a great 3 point shooter by any stretch. It's just horrible to watch Ollie and Ricky Davis play essentially like the Cavs played last year.

PUT LEBRON AT POINT!!

It's the only way Cleveland is going to get anything done.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

He's very ticked too...


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> He's very ticked too...


He shoudl be. No matter who a palyer is if he doesnt get the ball when theyre wid eopen that much, somethign is wrogn qwith all of his other teammates. Having Bron is useless if you have the 4 other guys playign so selfishly. I now actually feel bad 4 him playing on a team full of ballhogs.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Denver thread: http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=727299

(trolls, stay here please  )


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Hopefully he gets in at Point for the 4th quarter. He's so good with the ball in his hands, and essentially the only impact he's being allowed to have on this game is the stuff he creates off of his defense.

I don't think Lebron knows how to play off the ball well enough yet. He needs to be selfish when he's off the ball. He's playing like a point still. I think it's hard for him to switch gears between positions and roles right now.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Those guys are really jealous of Bron. And Miles still stinks, everything is a dunk.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> Those guys are really jealous of Bron. And Miles still stinks, everything is a dunk.


Yeah I agree. You can tell just watching. Everybody on the Cavs wants to prove they're better than Lebron.


And they're not.

This is a pretty pathetic home opener. There's something definitely wrong with the chemistry right now. I expect Silas is going to be kicking some asses.

This adds credence to Steven A. Smiths report that Ricky Davis was *****ing at lebron in portland and took the kid out of his game.

It sucks that they don't know if they play with Lebron he will make them all so much better.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Unbelievable.

A team is freezing it's own best player out.

Imagine if Pip, Grant and Bll Cartwright had done that to MJ.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

He needs to put Boozer and Diop in the game along with Newble and Bremer. They will at least play hard and play with Bron. Cause these other mofos aren't playing team ball with Bron.


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> He needs to put Boozer and Diop in the game along with Newble and Bremer. They will at least play hard and play with Bron. Cause these other mofos aren't playing team ball with Bron.


I agree. The thing that bother me is that they're trying to get sympathy for silas, when it's more his fault than anyhting else. He obviously made the decision to put ollie at point and he probably told every1 else 2 keep shooting like that.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Davis CAN'T have a long term future with this team.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

lol. Cavs make a little run here. Guess why? Lebron gets the ball in his hands. How can this not be obvious to the cavs? Lebron makes his team better. By not using him they are making their team worse.

This is so frustrating to watch. Damn. I really hope somehow they can pull out the win. But they don't deserve it.

GB you're right. When is the last time you saw a team freeze out it's best player? Especially when that player is a playmaker?

Can you imagine if the Nets froze out Jason Kidd?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Davis took a shot with 3 guys on him. That kind of selfishness is unacceptable.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> Can you imagine if the Nets froze out Jason Kidd?


Yeah and the Nets would lose just like the Selfish Cavs are doing right now. Silas better get this ship in shape because he aint doing so hot.

Tim Floyd is 4-1 and he is 0-4. Pick it up Paul and earn your paycheck.


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

*this game*

this game is a complete joke

nobody wants to watch this crap at 10:00 on a wednesday night.

its garbage. Who wants to watch Kevin Ollie and all the other Denver slugs

its completely boring. 

the nba should cut the amount of games, therefore each was more meaningful.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

You see all the empty seats?

And I was a defendent of Ricky Davis up until tonight and after what I heard happened in the portland game. He needs to be shipped out. They don't need to get anything back for him. Whatever it takes to get him off the team, they should do it. He's got talent, but it's not the type of talent that is going to help the cavs do anything.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> You see all the empty seats?
> 
> And I was a defendent of Ricky Davis up until tonight and after what I heard happened in the portland game. He needs to be shipped out. They don't need to get anything back for him. Whatever it takes to get him off the team, they should do it. He's got talent, but it's not the type of talent that is going to help the cavs do anything.


Don't worry--he will be.

They'll give the team to LeBron like they've given it to Pierce in Boston.

Time fellas, time.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Anyone else a little cheezed at the way the national broadcast team fixated on Lebron's points? I had to look up his rebounds and assists for myself just to find out what they were.

He almost had a triple double in spite of hardly ever getting the ball.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Anyone else a little cheezed at the way the national broadcast team fixated on Lebron's points? I had to look up his rebounds and assists for myself just to find out what they were.
> 
> He almost had a triple double in spite of hardly ever getting the ball.


That's what is so frustrating. In every single game, it's like the players don't want him to shine down the stretch and help the team win. He is what is helping them hang around. Too many chiefs in this case. 

If Darius Miles is bringing the ball up something is very wrong.


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

I watched the game for 10 minutes and didn't hear an announcer say any other Cavs name besides LeBron. I would be jealous too.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Philo</b>!
> I watched the game for 10 minutes and didn't hear an announcer say any other Cavs name besides LeBron. I would be jealous too.


I heard other cavs names.
"Darius Miles drives to the lane...blows the layup."
"Ricky Davis...Turns the ball over"(trying to shoot through a triple team)

"Kevin Ollie, blowing the 2 on 1 break"

Do any of these guys deserve mention? They're all scrubs except for Z, Diop and Boozer who all play hard no matter what. And Bremer's good too.

Miles
Davis
and Ollie, but specifically Miles and Davis, all stunk it up.

I'm really pissed off right now about this.:upset: It's so dumb. It just confounds me. LEBRON WILL PASS YOU THE BALL! LEBRON WANTS TO PASS YOU THE BALL! Lebron wouldn't mind if he had no points if he was setting up his teammates and taking them to a victory.

Miles and Davis could care less about the W. All they want is the attention. Which could even work to an extent, if either of them had any clue as to how to play basketball.

EGADS.:upset:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

It was making me sick how Majerle and Elliot were blaming LeBron's teammates for his lack of success tonight. The guy really did nothing tonight, but sure, it wasn't his fault. The kind of garbage that Majerle and Elliot said tonight is exactly why I am starting to hate LeBron already. Just let the man play, and don't make excuses for him. Some nights he will play great, some nights he will play bad, and some nights he will do nothing like tonight, so the announcers who are all over LeBron's jockie string need to shut up and let the man play, and stop blaming his lack of production on his teammates.

What did LeBron James do to be worthy of his name being mentioned every possesion? 3/11 from the field, 1 attempt from the free throw line? He did have 11 boards and 7 assists, but would those numbers mean he did better than anyone else on the Cavs? Illguaskas had 23 points, 8 boards, and 13 attempts to the free throw line, and you are telling me he touched the ball that much more than "King" James? As a matter of fact, LeBron played 11 MORE minutes than Ilgauskas, but was far less productive. The so called "King" just simply didn't do anything tonight, and it's no one's fault more than his own. Get to the line more, hit a jump shot, or even yell at your teammates to give you the ball. The "King" didn't play well, so don't get all frustrated and blame everyone else on the team for his lack of production.


----------



## Fil (Jul 8, 2003)

oh i agree that lebron will have his bad games, i dont even like the cleveland cavaliers. but when james got the ball good things happened. i would LOVE to see lebron james on a team like UTAH, where not ONE of the players there is selfish, he would have a damn triple double every night. they need to ship out davis and miles... for draft picks, and he would do better then now


----------



## M23J-L23J (Nov 6, 2003)

those cleveland idiot sticks didn't run a single play for the "next big thing"
Lebron deserves the rock, thats why he was the #1 pick. Davis needs to give up the rock or leave. At timnes, it looked like bron wanted out of there, when they showed his mom walking around the stadium, i thought she was leavin, cause they weren't showin bron the respected he deserves, nike doesn't pay him 90 mil for nothin.

ps.
trade davis for picks, boot miles out of the league casue he looks and plays like crap, give it up to bron, z, and the booz


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

He's already good enough to demand the ball be in his hand each possesion---not just to shoot---but to create for his teammates too.


----------



## CavsTalk (Jun 10, 2003)

The lack of heart showed tonight is disgusting.

I could care less if we traded every player on this team.....except Boozer.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Anyone else a little cheezed at the way the national broadcast team fixated on Lebron's points? I had to look up his rebounds and assists for myself just to find out what they were.
> 
> He almost had a triple double in spite of hardly ever getting the ball.



Excellent point. I mean, 7 11 and 7 isn't actually what I'd call "almost a trip dub" but the general point is worth noting. Even if it IS King James we're talking about, you really don't WANT your point guard jacking up 20 shots per game. If the Cavs want to groom Lebron to be their point guard they really need to de-emphasize the obsession with James' scoring.

7 points 11 boards 7 assists 3 blocks and 2 steals is NOT a bad night for a point guard.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

<I>7 points 11 boards 7 assists 3 blocks and 2 steals is NOT a bad night for a point guard.</i>

It is when he can do so much more. I think SF or SG should be in his future.

What are MJ's career assist numbers.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Paul Silas' gameplan last night was absolutely atrocious.

Why are Ollie and Bremer playing point while LeBron stands over in the corner biting his nails in front of his first home crowd?

Flat-out disgusting job on the sidelines.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Silas sounded pissed in the clips I heard. He said Lebron was not the problem. So I assume this means some butts are going to get kicked.

I think Silas is still trying to figure out what he has and who wants to play.

Notice that Miles didn't start the second half. So he's already gotten fed up with Miles playing. Now with Newble and Wagner out, he needs to find someone he can play with Lebron. SO he was trying that Ollie, Ricky, Lebron backcourt, which didn't work too well.

I think the best lineup is going to be Bremer and Lebron at the 1 and 2 until Wagner comes back. With Lebron playing the 1 and Bremer playing the John Paxson, Steve Kerr role of the awesome spot up shooter.

But playing Lebron on the off wing is a complete waste of his talents.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

The problem with Miles was that Carmello kept backing him underneath the basket and ending up with easy baskets. Thats why he was benched much of the game


----------

